# NFPA 17A Air Test



## Alphadog (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello,

NFPA 17A 6.4.4.2 states that a test using dry air or nitrogen must be preformed on the piping on a wet chemical system.
We have always used a standard air compressor with an inline water separator filter and this has worked great. We have one technician who is being antagonistic and says this is not "dry air". Manufactures are vague and wont give an exact answer and I cant get a response from NFPA.
Anybody got any technical insight here.?

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2020)

Welcome,,,

Dang, someone actually reads those books?

Did not know it said that, now I have to ask for nitrogen. 

I see both, some use the cylinders, and others bring some type of unknown and blow thru the lines.

I could see they might be transferring nitrogen to smaller tanks.

I guess I need to ask now.


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2020)

Now they do make air dryers for regular air!!


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2020)

Yep the book does sya that::

NFPA 17A 6.4.4.2 states that a test using dry air or nitrogen must be preformed.

I am guessing there is a problem if the pipe sets there wet???

So say a system discharges,,,,

Does the book say you have to dry out the piping???


----------



## Alphadog (Mar 19, 2020)

Problems would arise from residual moisture left in pipes, causing rust and sediment to block nozzles potentially.

If system discharges you flush the pipes and then blow nitrogen or "dry air" through.  

Id rather not have to drive around with a bottle of nitrogen in my truck.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 20, 2020)

Laboratory grading of the air is required to qualify for dry air - Class e Air quality is required by air compressors for filling scuba bottle, Class D air quality is allowed for Firefighter SCBA - just because you have an air dryer on your compressor does not mean it is clean air - My 30 year old truck has a muffler on it - -but the catalytic convertor is eaten out by rust --- I can say the truck has a muffler on it but it doesn't stop the exhaust leak....


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2020)

Everything you wanted to know about air,,,,

But were afraid to ask


----------

